# Hydraulics > Air



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

Taking the car to another place with a hydraulic suspension. I know, I know, the images that come to mind are not pleasant. I met up with some guys from Art of Noize car club and they have shown me the light. I purchased the setup this morning and will be dropping it off Sunday to start the work. I will post pics in this thread as the story goes. Check the links below and see the cars that are on the juice. 
Car sits here now:









Check these out! No Coils, only cylinders. 
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrW9vOerhXo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epXk2UqPVfw

_Modified by dreadirie at 4:57 PM 5-28-2008_


_Modified by dreadirie at 12:06 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

Where and when is this going down...
Saw your car at HWB 07, but havent seen you post in ages....
Like to see where this goes, a fellow Dallas guy on...well uhmmm not air but you know


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

I know. I lurk here more than anything. I like passat world better. I don't have a MARK and there isn't alot of passat stuff on here. I like air suspension, it just seems like everyone is doing it now. I met up with some guys from AZ and they are running 1 pump setups with 5 dumps. The cars ride nice and get down to the ground. 
I should make it back to heat wave this year if all goes well. You going?


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_
I should make it back to heat wave this year if all goes well. You going?










What's heat wave and where is it?















you can PM me if you want dont want to clutter your threa.d...


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Update*

Went and picked up the batteries today. Bought Kinetik hc600's (2). I think I willl take them back tomorrow and get the HC800's. I have just enough room to fit them behind the seat. I am short on space because of the audio. 








I also picked up 2 new 20x8.5 wheels for the rear. I am affraid the 9.5's wont let the car sit low enough. 
I miss the deep dish already!








Driving to Phoenix tomorrow morning. Will take pictures on the road. Should be 5 hours to get there.


----------



## JmanVR6 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Hydraulics > Air (dreadirie)*

Man I cant wait to see this. I think you need to get spokes though. Keep it O.G.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

This will be nice to follow along.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

I should make it back to heat wave this year if all goes well. You going?








[/QUOTE]
pretty sure he is talking about texas heat wave...one of the best mini truckin events....interested in seeing this...what size cylinders are u going to run?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

ive seen more than a few cars on dro's that rode decent.. its all in the valving and accumulators... i prefure air because i dont have to charge up my car every night after i play with it...


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Hydraulics > Air (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_Taking the car to another place with a hydraulic suspension. I know, I know, the images that come to mind are not pleasant. I met up with some guys from *Art of Noise *car club and they have shown me the light. I purchased the setup this morning and will be dropping it off Sunday to start the work. I will post pics in this thread as the story goes. Check the links below and see the cars that are on the juice. 


That's awesome! It's Art of Noize BTW.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

i may be wrong but from experiance with a friends mini truck hydros drove like a school bus, very harsh/ unplesant... am i wrong?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_i may be wrong but from experiance with a friends mini truck hydros drove like a school bus, very harsh/ unplesant... am i wrong?

no your not wrong.. to and extent the most basic systems ride horrible. put technology stepped up and now there are ways you can valve and accumulate the the fluid to dampen the travel. the accumulator is a bladder in side of a vessel the bladder acts as a "cushion" for the fluid to flow in and out of with out going back to the pump.. its still not awesome... but its better than the mid 90's stuff and light years beyond what they were running in the 70s and 80's


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

Mike, I miss youuuuu!!!!


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Hydraulics > Air (dub-Nation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_
That's awesome! It's Art of Noize BTW.

















I stand corrected. Thank you Sir. Can I get a spot on your site when this is done??


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Hydraulics > Air (dreadirie)*

Well, I made it out to Phoenix yesterday. As proof the car is never on a trailer here are a few shots from the road. 
















Here are the first pictures of the build. This is on 20's with a 235/30 tire. Maybe I will go with a 215/30 and pick up a 1/4 somewhere.


































_Modified by dreadirie at 12:10 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_I should make it back to heat wave this year if all goes well. You going?










pretty sure he is talking about texas heat wave...one of the best mini truckin events....interested in seeing this...what size cylinders are u going to run? [/QUOTE]
I will be there again. I am running 8's and 12's.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_i may be wrong but from experiance with a friends mini truck hydros drove like a school bus, very harsh/ unplesant... am i wrong?

See the links at the beginning of the post.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

yum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*



















_Modified by dreadirie at 8:12 AM 6-5-2008_


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

i can't wait to see more progress on this build, i have a s-10 on hydraulics with no coils and accumulators and it rides very close to stock and tons better than the 4/5 drop i had on it before. 
how many pumps/dumps you planning to run and what voltage? may want to invest in a streetcharger to keep the batteries topped off so you never have to charge them up at home.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*

[
_Quote, originally posted by *Silver01GLS* »_i can't wait to see more progress on this build, i have a s-10 on hydraulics with no coils and accumulators and it rides very close to stock and tons better than the 4/5 drop i had on it before. 
how many pumps/dumps you planning to run and what voltage? may want to invest in a streetcharger to keep the batteries topped off so you never have to charge them up at home. 

1 pump 5 dumps.
I am trying to use the small Kinetik HC600 batteries for the pump.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

So, I don't know a whole lot about hydaulics. Care to give me a quick crash course? What is the difference between running only one pump as opposed to several, same with dumps?


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

your sig says you have a malibu on switches? HA HA
UPDATE: The box is back in the car and has been trimmed to accomodate the cylinders. Jeremy from Art of Noize has done a great job. THe following are pictures of the box back in the hatch, modification made to the box, and a view looking in through the rear seats. 









Kind of hard to see from this angle, but the box was sectioned for the cylinder.
















Driving out to Phoenix today to visit friends. Jeremy has been great with answering my questions and really understands how hydraulics work. I am lucky to have him working on the project. Everyone will be moving to hydraulics once they see this setup.
Yes, even you!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice setup!!!!!!! Im looking forward to the end product!!
I love the sound of those PUMPS!
But...
I have to say I do like air leaks vs fluid leaks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

sweet car and i love the build thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
please do get us final pics in daylight!


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver01GLS* »_i can't wait to see more progress on this build, i have a s-10 on hydraulics with no coils and accumulators and it rides very close to stock and tons better than the 4/5 drop i had on it before. 
how many pumps/dumps you planning to run and what voltage? may want to invest in a streetcharger to keep the batteries topped off so you never have to charge them up at home. 

Just picked one up today.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

***UPDATE***

Well, The car is just about done. Big thanks to Jeremy and Derek from Art of Noize in Phoenix. If it wasn't for these guys I would still be on coilovers or running air. 
I may have some complete photos for you by late tonight or tomorrow. 
Here are a few shots of the new suspension. Notice the absence of springs.
















Here is a shot of the battery rack and street charger. 








The third battery runs the car and the audio. The accumulators were mounted where the stock battery was located.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: **UPDATE** (dreadirie)*

[bows down]
I really think my B3 needs juice now!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That is sooooo badass!!!! You totally have to get a switch box with the toggle extensions!!!!


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

5 switches and already have it. I didn't go with the bedazzled bling extensions. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

WOW this takes me back to my REDs setup I have on my minitruck back in the day.
Looks like there have been some improvements in technology since I had the kit.
Oil leaks are not fun though. I always had spare lines and hime joints etc etc on hand redy to go.
I never forget the day I exploded a line all over the hatch of my buddies Camaro


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thank you. By Kit I assume you mean parts as this has been fabricated by Jeremy in Phoenix. Batteries sold seperate along with the kung fu grip.
I am only running one pump and should not be a major strain on any of the components. This is not setup for hopping. Just a better alternative to the air band wagon. 
Besides spraying someones car is a benefit.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dreadirie)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dreadirie)*

Unacceptable. Give us pics of the whole damn car sucka!


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

TUCKING 20's


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dreadirie)*

whoooop whoooooop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Absolutely love it!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Yes! Car is on the move.








































Kinetik HC600's do not work for hydros!








How High does it get?








Donk?


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dreadirie)*

Man so much props...
so sick i want to see this thing in person soooooon..
you back in the DFW area?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Brian Fantana)*

Holy articulation Batman!






















That is so badass. You need to post some vids, I gotta see how fast this thing is. And how's ride quality? I'm sure hyrdaulics have come a long way in the past couple decades, but I have a hard time believing the provide a very good ride.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Holy articulation Batman!






















That is so badass. You need to post some vids, I gotta see how fast this thing is. And how's ride quality? I'm sure hyrdaulics have come a long way in the past couple decades, but I have a hard time believing the provide a very good ride.

Thank you. 
The car is not done yet, but I am very happy with it. Vids are for certain. I will be driving the car from Phoenix to Dallas in a few weeks.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dreadirie)*








Love it







That front camber is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks amazing man!!! You can clear mountains with how high that thing gets...


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Looks amazing man!!! You can clear mountains with how high that thing gets...

Oil changes have to be a cake walk now!!!


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

I can save lives during the next flood!


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

damn ...locked up, it look like a country edition wagon.... with a lift kit. very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (anti bling)*

god damn that's redonk!!








sick stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dreadirie)*

all the way up its looks like a v-donk. but is sick none the less.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Hydraulics > Air (dreadirie)*

nooice


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_all the way up its looks like a v-donk. but is sick none the less. 

I don't ever plan on lifting it that high, but it is nice to be able to clown the Donk drivers in town! ha ha


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SICK!!!! 

Video with sound please


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

New Battery rack and batteries...
















The Kinetik's didn't work for hydros. Good for car audio though..


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice. That's some good lift.


----------



## J. Thorpe (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (J. Thorpe)*

INSANE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

wow!
lemme see it 3 wheel!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_SICK!!!! 

Video with sound please









x2


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEZL_DUB* »_wow!
lemme see it 3 wheel!










i left the swaybars in. This car drives and does not hit a trailer. No three wheel for me. Just low


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oregon Trail* »_You have approached a river, you can either:
1. Caulk your wagon
2. Take the ferry
3. Jack yo sh.it up in the air and drive through that muthafckr.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

Whats the difference on Price for hydraulics vs. air?


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_Whats the difference on Price for hydraulics vs. air?
pretty close to the same, juice might be a little more. it's easier to get the front of a strut-equipped car lower with juice as opposed to air. however, juice is way more maintance-intensive. hydraulic fluid leaks FTL! i sell & install both, they both do the same thing, just a little different. i have air on a couple of my rides, but i'm probably going to juice when i re-do my mazda minitruck this summer. to the OP: props on the wagon, it's f*ckin' SICK!! also props for having members of AON do it, those guys have some of the cleanest rides i've seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

havent seen you arround since vegas man. car looks amazing like always. . just a little better then usuial








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it real


_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 10:08 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*








^ That $hit is baaaaaddd!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_havent seen you arround since vegas man. car looks amazing like always. . just a little better then usuial








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it real

_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 10:08 PM 6-23-2008_


I moved back to TEJAS last month. The car is road worthy. I drove it from Phoenix to Dallas without any problems. Taking it to Heatwave in a few weeks.
After seeing yours at DUBFEST I had to go lower. Just wish I could have kept the 9.5's in the rear. 
YOur car is ridiculous. I did have the headliner wrapped in Phoenix.
















_Modified by dreadirie at 9:49 AM 7-4-2008_


_Modified by dreadirie at 9:50 AM 7-4-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!! with a capital S!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

Looks awesome, Mike.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

wow that's ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Bnana)*

wow, car looks AWESOME! 
i, too, am impressed by that range of motion on that system.... you get really high AND really low. I would love to have that on my car. I have the same questions that Darrick has though - how exactly is the ride quality? Can't be as good as air just given the physics of the two suspension systems. 
looks GREAT though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

actually, rides better than air. And lower.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

videos? prices?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

too dope


----------



## kevinb84 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

pm sent to the op. any help you can provide will be appreciated


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (kevinb84)*

props.
passat wagon on hyros = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Updates?! Video?(with sound of coarse







)


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

any more pics? of the pump etc? thinking of doing this since bags are useless on B5Q audis.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (JaVa230)*

Mike doesnt get on here too much, so might be hard to get answers out of him as much.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Soon, working on a quick video


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

It looks so sweet when he Donks it out lol, pretty smooth from up to down too.


----------

